# Custom Embroidered Patches



## JJZ (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi All,

Looking for a source for embroidered patches. Googled the site, but most of the recommendations are years old. While we embroider, we are looking to outsource this process.

Our customer is looking for between 50 - 200 patches. Quantity will depend on price. The design is a shield shape 4 x 4.75".

Looking for some current recommendations.

Also, it seems like this is mostly outsourced to China, am I correct?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Stadri Emblems https://www.stadriemblems.com/ I haven't used them but I see lots of their patches at ISS AC every year. They are located in NY.


----------



## JJZ (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks, I'll check them out.


----------



## weareblazon (Oct 8, 2020)

Are you looking to get custom embroidered patches in the USA? Then you should definitely look into my suggestions because they are worth considering. With the aid of digital technology, you can find numerous websites offering embroidery services. However, you need to make sure to engage with a reliable service provider.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

weareblazon said:


> Are you looking to get custom embroidered patches in the USA? Then you should definitely look into my suggestions because they are worth considering. With the aid of digital technology, you can find numerous websites offering embroidery services. However, you need to make sure to engage with a reliable service provider.


What are you trying to say? What suggestions?


----------

